# Ideas on my cat's new problem?



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

One of my outdoor cats, Simon (5 years old, neutered male) in the past had gotten into scuffs with one of our other males, who has since left our place. Over the past 6 months, he's gotten along well with the rest of the cats (we have 4 total outside).

He had a few scars on his face from previous fights, but nothing more.

Within the past week or two, I've noticed that he has some more marks on his face. At first glance I thought he was fighting again, but at closer inspection they appear to be bumps. Nearly all on his face, nowhere else that I could see. He's eating, drinking and otherwise acting like his normal self.

Now, two days ago, I notice that his mouth is very wet. His chin/mouth is wet (almost like he dipped it in the water bowl) all the time. And while he continues to eat and drink, his mood is a bit different and seems to want my attention, as if to say "hey, come help me".

He doesn't like to be picked up, and generally always keeps just out of my reach. This morning I was able to hold him (much to his non-liking) and took a closer look. His mouth seems ok, no sores inside or wounds. The bumps on his face appear unchanged.

I gave him a shot of penicillin and a topical treatment of flea and tick (Bio Spot for cats) since he was due for it anyway. (I treat all of the outdoor cats since they interact closely with the dogs)

I'm wondering if it could be fleas, but the wet mouth has me confused. While he's behaving close to his normal self, I can tell he's bothered by what's going on (as am I).

If this is something simple enough I can treat, I'd like to do that before taking him to our vet. (I hate to incur the cost - our vet is pricey - if its something that can be easily treated at home)

Any thoughts?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Is his chin swollen at all? Cats can get a condition, that I can't recall the name of, but it's kind of like acne, that causes their chins to swell and ooze. One of the ways to treat is to scrub the chin with antibacterial soap, and leave it on. Sounds weird, but it works in some cases.

If it is drool, I would be concerned about a foreign object in his mouth or an abcessed tooth.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is he drooling? Loosing weight?

Willow101


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

He doesn't seem to be losing any additional weight and I have seen him eating.

I don't see water or drool falling from his mouth, but his chin is soaking wet. Right now he's lounging in his normal spot (on the patio in a chair). His chin is not swollen (not seeing swelling on his face or head at all). I did look in his mouth, and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I had a cat that drooled and it turned out to be a very painful tooth problem. Some cats will 'eat through the pain' and others will not. Look at his gums....are they inflammed? Any loose teeth? Teeth problems usually result in antibiotics and extractions to resolve the problem.

Welts/bumps could be a staph infection and that would require at least one trip to the vet for a positive diagnosis and meds.

Don't have any other ideas at the moment.

Willow101


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Look at the roof of his mouth. He could have something wedged across the roof. My cat Norah was acting strange the other night and she had a piece of hard plastic wedged between her teeth. I've had dogs get sticks wedged across the roof of their mouths too.

The bumps could just be scar tissue, or they could be sebaceous cysts. We had a cat that was prone to sebaceous cysts and he only got them on his face.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Today he looks thinner than he did last week. He's still acting much the same, but there's clearly something wrong. I'm going to get in touch with my vet and hopefully I can get him in on Monday. (they aren't open on Sundays)

Let's hope its nothing major.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Absolutely! I hope with all my heart it isn't anything major.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Tonight so far the drool seems to be less than it was yesterday. Since its the weekend, I'll see how he's doing throughout tomorrow and then make a decision about the vet visit.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope he's ok...keep us posted!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you have fire ants? Sometimes an animal can get into them unknowingly & poof they are bitten all over.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't ever seen fire ants on our property... but you never know. Are those something that we would have up in Wisconsin?

Today... this morning and now this evening, Simon is acting and looking like his old self. I did give him an injection of penicillin on Friday morning and now he seems to be feeling MUCH better.

I'll keep a closer eye on him for the next few days just to make sure. He's the most independent of all of my cats and likes being touched/held the least, so its a challenge for me to inspect him closely.

Horray for now!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think fire ants have made it as far north as Wisconsin...yet.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Good! I like that Wisconsin's harsher winters keep the bug sizes and variety down. 

Simon's chin is dry, no more drooling right now. He's acting much like his regular self, so I'm hoping that whatever he had has passed.

Thanks everyone for the information!

Now if only we can get the raccoon problem fixed, we'll be golden! (see Homesteading posts for this story, if you're interested)


----------

